
Ubuntu 17.04 Released - gorodetsky
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/zesty/release/
======
roryrjb
Release notes:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes)

